# Best way to catch shrimp?



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

What's the best way to catch live shrimp without a boat?....or am I better off buying it


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I used to use a sein net or, if by myself, a large push net. I haven't done it in years but we used to go to the Sound and load up on shrimp at night.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> I used to use a sein net or, if by myself, a large push net. I haven't done it in years but we used to go to the Sound and load up on shrimp at night.


Beats all those crabs you've been catching lately...


----------



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanx for the reply....I've never heard of a push net....how does it work?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Teenie ,teenie line and really, really, REALLY small hooks, then ya gotta: :whistling:

Just kidding, I don't think they show in great numbers around here. You can get Grass Shrimp and maybe a "Shrimp Mammy"? don't remember the real name.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i've cuaght a few in my cast net in escambia bay. im not sure what time of year is best but they are there.


----------

